# The Arroyo Era begins



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

Anybody see the big smile on Dwight's face after receiving two beautiful passes from Arroyo on those pick and rolls? Make that 3 beautiful passes to Dwight ... in about 3 mins.

Arroyo knows how to get himself some PT ...


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

I was about to start a thread about Arroyo. This guy is a great passer, man. Ship Francis already.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

All a sudden, Lebron decides to find his shot.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

That game was over anyway. Our perimeter defense really needs to pick it up. Yet another career high given up ... this time to Sasha Pavlovic. And a third of those came on easy drives to the hoop.


----------



## STUCKEY! (Aug 31, 2005)

You guys will have a love or hate relationship with arroyo. His passes are a work of art but sometimes a little kid comes and ruins his art with crappy crayola crayons(Turnovers)


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

SHEED! said:


> You guys will have a love or hate relationship with arroyo. His passes are a work of art but sometimes a little kid comes and ruins his art with crappy crayola crayons(Turnovers)



You're talking to the fans of a team who have been watching Steve Francis for two years. I think we'll deal.

Any guy who comes into the game and in about 4 mins of play feeds the Big Future 4 times with beautiful passes is all good with me.


----------



## STUCKEY! (Aug 31, 2005)

JNice said:


> You're talking to the fans of a team who have been watching Steve Francis for two years. I think we'll deal.
> 
> Any guy who comes into the game and in about 4 mins of play feeds the Big Future 4 times with beautiful passes is all good with me.


True good point. Yeah but i think he will succeed in orlando


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Yeah I was going to say you'll get sick of Arroyo quickly. He doesn't really move the ball around and the pick and roll is the only thing he can run effectively.....

Then I remember that's actuaully an improvement for Orlando. 

Arroyo knows how to get big guys touches. He'll make life hell on the perimeter guys, but the big guys will definately get the ball.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Mike luvs KG said:


> Yeah I was going to say you'll get sick of Arroyo quickly. He doesn't really move the ball around and the pick and roll is the only thing he can run effectively.....
> 
> Then I remember that's actuaully an improvement for Orlando.
> 
> Arroyo knows how to get big guys touches. He'll make life hell on the perimeter guys, but the big guys will definately get the ball.


That's good then, we don't need Stevenson/Turkoglu/Francis or anyone else jacking up more perimeter shots. If Howard gets up anywhere close to the 19 shots per game that he got up tonight, I'd be one happy guy as would most Magic fans. 

On another note, does anyone else hate the Keyon Dooling signing even more now than before? It seems even when he's playing well and putting up nice stats and scoring efficiently he's hurting the team. I wanna scream everytime he touches the ball. Why did we sign him to begin with?


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

This magic team is looking very promising for the future. They got Jameer and Arroyo at PG. Dwight, and now Darko(we all know hes gonna develope much better with playing time) young core the Magic can keep


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

hobojoe said:


> On another note, does anyone else hate the Keyon Dooling signing even more now than before? It seems even when he's playing well and putting up nice stats and scoring efficiently he's hurting the team. I wanna scream everytime he touches the ball. Why did we sign him to begin with?


It is amazing to see how some guys just know how to create for others and some don't and have to force it. It was clearly evident right off the bat Arroyo is a guy who knows how to do it. Dooling is a guy who doesn't. I swear the offense slows down even worse then he has the ball than when Francis does. That is quite an achievement. He's played well for some stretches but overall I'd much prefer to see Jameer and now Arroyo on the court than Dooling. 

And it seems his defense was really overrated ...


----------



## STUCKEY! (Aug 31, 2005)

Doolings draft profile says steve francis lol


----------



## jskudera (Dec 2, 2004)

hobojoe said:


> On another note, does anyone else hate the Keyon Dooling signing even more now than before? It seems even when he's playing well and putting up nice stats and scoring efficiently he's hurting the team. I wanna scream everytime he touches the ball. Why did we sign him to begin with?


Another bad signing by the Magic. Dooling is complete garbage. He only made himself look somewhat decent because he was surrounded by good players (wade, shaq, etc). He is trash and I wish we could just trade him for anyone.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

I've been mad at the dooling signing since day 1. He's terrible and a shoot first PG and we already had that in Nelson and Francis. Then we draft another PG in Diener. I've been puzzled all year and now we have 5. WOW.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

JNice said:


> ..
> 
> Anybody see the big smile on Dwight's face after receiving two beautiful passes from Arroyo on those pick and rolls? Make that 3 beautiful passes to Dwight ... in about 3 mins.
> 
> Arroyo knows how to get himself some PT ...


Perhaps he's the reason why Dwight tied his season high tonite. In FG attempts. 19 isn't a lot though for a high, let's hope that this is a sign of things to come Dwight should be getting 20 shots a game on average. I don't care if he makes 2, we're lottery bound anyways. I just wish Hill would realize it and have a game plan ala McMillan. Develop the youngsters.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

Arroyo has always been a good player who can contribute. I think Howard will like him a lot. I will say though is a very flashy player.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

Arroyo > Francis.


----------

